# The Balvenie 12 Year, DoubleWood



## Narbs (Jan 16, 2008)

I just picked up a bottle from my local liquor store and am looking forward to trying a dram or two tonight. What are your guys thoughts? 

Also, I had originally intended on picking up a bottle of Lagavulin 16 year due to the great reviews of it here, but it was priced at $82.95! Is that overpriced or should I expect to pay that much?


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Narbs said:


> I just picked up a bottle from my local liquor store and am looking forward to trying a dram or two tonight. What are your guys thoughts?
> 
> Also, I had originally intended on picking up a bottle of Lagavulin 16 year due to the great reviews of it here, but it was priced at $82.95! Is that overpriced or should I expect to pay that much?


I only paid $65 for Lagavulin in CA. Do you have a BevMO near you?

I had some Balvenie 12 yr, doublewood the other night. It was rank, it burned before I even swallowed it and burned after. I was not impressed.


----------



## Narbs (Jan 16, 2008)

Living near Portland, I'm about 477 miles from the nearest BevMo :hn. The next time I make it down there I will definitely make a stop, their prices seem great. I didn't think I would be able to find another hobby thats as expensive as cigars.


----------



## Deucer (Jan 28, 2008)

Narbs said:


> I just picked up a bottle from my local liquor store and am looking forward to trying a dram or two tonight. What are your guys thoughts?
> 
> Also, I had originally intended on picking up a bottle of Lagavulin 16 year due to the great reviews of it here, but it was priced at $82.95! Is that overpriced or should I expect to pay that much?


Lagavulin 16 is in the mid 60s at my local liquor store. 83 sounds high. That being said local prices on liquor vary wildly based on location due to taxes.

I'm looking forward to thoughts on the Doublewood too as it's on my short list of bottles to try.


----------



## Narbs (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm very new to drinking scotch, but this was definitely different than the Speyburn 10 year I've had previously. It seemed much smoother right off the bat without any burning. This may be my inexperience talking here, but it smelled almost like apple juice, and had a very viscous mouth feel to it. I can't quite pinpoint any flavors, but I am happy with my purchase. Not sure if this mini review helps any Deucer, but I think I may make this another hobby:tu.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Woo, the stuff we have here must be a bad batch because it burns like fire.


----------



## Deucer (Jan 28, 2008)

Darrell said:


> Woo, the stuff we have here must be a bad batch because it burns like fire.


Darrell, you're such a pansy! 

i keed i keed!!!!!


----------



## Deucer (Jan 28, 2008)

Narbs said:


> I'm very new to drinking scotch, but this was definitely different than the Speyburn 10 year I've had previously. It seemed much smoother right off the bat without any burning. This may be my inexperience talking here, but it smelled almost like apple juice, and had a very viscous mouth feel to it. I can't quite pinpoint any flavors, but I am happy with my purchase. Not sure if this mini review helps any Deucer, but I think I may make this another hobby:tu.


It helps! Thanks for adding you thoughts. I'm just staring out with scotch too, so thought from another new guy are much appreciated.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Deucer said:


> Darrell, you're such a pansy!
> 
> i keed i keed!!!!!


Don't get knocked out!

sissy boy.


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

Must have been a bad batch. Balvenie is one of the smoothest out there for any of their products. I haven't had the Balvenie Doublewood yet but I had a bottle of 21yr old Portwood which was EXCELLENT.

Also try a Glen Farclas. Very smooth.

The Lagavulin is known to be very, very peaty. It is definitely an acquired taste but good once acquired.

Get Michael Jackson's Guide to Whisky and read up.

Till


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

You Bay Area guys, I notice currently Costco is carrying Laphroaig 10 (26.99) and Balvanie 12 (29.99). 

Lagavulin, towards the end of the summer or around the holidays / end of the year, HiTime usually puts it on special for $49.99. At that price, a couple of bottles or a multiple bottle purchase with other stuff on special or well priced, defeats the shipping charges.


----------



## dhaus (Jan 16, 2007)

Darrell, the doublewood should have given you a better experience than that. If burning is the issue, try a little spring water - start with a thimble full and work from that. It may lessen the burning and "open up" the scotch. Even an ice cube might work, although the colder the scotch the less you will be able to taste all it has to offer. Of course, it sounds like the scotch isn't letting you do that now! And, as you suspect, there may be something wrong with that bottle, including the possibility that Balvenie Doublewood just isn't for you.


----------



## Deucer (Jan 28, 2008)

Chè said:


> You Bay Area guys, I notice currently Costco is carrying Laphroaig 10 (26.99) and Balvanie 12 (29.99).
> 
> Lagavulin, towards the end of the summer or around the holidays / end of the year, HiTime usually puts it on special for $49.99. At that price, a couple of bottles or a multiple bottle purchase with other stuff on special or well priced, defeats the shipping charges.


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm a fan of the doublewood of type. It's pretty rich and you can really taste the sherrywood. The sherry cask scotches tend to be sweeter but it's a nice change of pace.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

dhaus said:


> Darrell, the doublewood should have given you a better experience than that. If burning is the issue, try a little spring water - start with a thimble full and work from that. It may lessen the burning and "open up" the scotch. Even an ice cube might work, although the colder the scotch the less you will be able to taste all it has to offer.


Another technique I use: go to the drug store and get a baby medicine dropper. Fill it with spring water, as noted, and do one drop, swirl, smell then taste. Do this until you hit a sweet spot. After the first time youll know exactly how many drops to add. ONLY use spring water (sorry had to stress that again), tap will destroy the nose and flavor of any good spirit.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Balvenie 12yr is my go-to. I love the stuff:tu


----------



## denverdog (Dec 10, 2007)

For my money this is one of the best drams out there. It is smooth, sweet and complex. A great pour for both new and experianced scotch drinkers alike. A must have.


----------

